

Will Micro Classifieds work? - devs_india

Hello!<p>I am a small entrepreneur based in India. I would like to build a micro classifieds website. But, I am unable find a good information on its growth and existence.<p>I have seen couple of micro classifieds sites but they are still immature and not popular. I think a normal classifieds website has more market.<p>Does micro classifieds have demand in current market? If any what will be the best approach to reach people?<p>I would like to your opinions on this.<p>Thank you!
======
devs_india
Umm... Like Twitter but we wont use twitter in this app.

------
Shooter
What exactly do you mean by micro classifieds?

